# which Preotein skimmer is better?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 150G reef with i would say heavy bio load. I am currently looking to buy a new skimmer. Based on foot print and available space in the sump i have narrowed it down to Hydor 705 which is going for $570 at Big als ,yes its expensive  and SWC Xtreme 180 Cone Protein Skimmer in Saltwater connections. Has anyone used these skimmer and if you could give ur thoughts i would really appreciate it. 

right now my sump compartment is 8 1/2" wide. I could increase it to a max of 10 1/2 by taking out one baffle (if i really have to do it). reconfiguring the sump is possible for a bigger skimmer but thats going to my last straw!

Thank you in advance for reading this and helping me out in deciding which one to buy.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*please delete this*

Moderator please delete this thread. Some how i have created 2 of them
my apologies


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't bother w/Hydor skimmers. At that pricepoint, there are better performing and supported skimmers

When it comes to the Sicce pump, only buy from vendors that have a customer service presence when it comes to "after care" *NOT* sales. Everyone will gladly take your money but it's the support that is important .

Have you considered the Bubble Magus line? Aqua Digital is the CDN distributor and the support their vendors very well. Reef Supplies (not to be confused w/Reef Supplies Canada) is one of them. The Curve7 ($290) or Curve9 ($350)? If you can fit the Curve9 you can later on upgrade w/Sicce PW pump for more skimming performance.

IMHO/E, the BK Mini160 G3 would be perfect in that space, but I don't think you will like the price.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I like my BM 7, despite i liked Reef Octopus before.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

if you can wait a few weeks, Omega 180 with pump inside body will be coming out. in the $500 price range as well, We have been Beta testing one in store with fantastic results. Air intake of 1350 lph,


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes you r right there bubble king is so expensive . I am just a hoobbist and not a fanatic lol! I will look into BM 9 . Just a question about noise of the pump... Is it quiet! Greg is how is the pump noise on ur BM 7? I am sure you are pleased with it if you were happy with reef octopus before


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

itsmesiva said:


> Yes you r right there bubble king is so expensive . I am just a hoobbist and not a fanatic lol! I will look into BM 9 . Just a question about noise of the pump... Is it quiet! Greg is how is the pump noise on ur BM 7? I am sure you are pleased with it if you were happy with reef octopus before


It is very quiet in comparison to reef octopus and vertex in 100. probably it is because the pump is inside the body and it reduces noise.

but for the same money, I will probably have a look on Vertex from Advanced reef aquatics

when I need reviews, I am going here

http://www.marinedepot.com/In_Sump_Protein_Skimmers_for_Aquariums_Reefs-FIPSIS-ct.html

or here check reviews on BM 9 - not the best

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/protein-skimmers.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I did an assessment for a "completed" 265gal reef build. The other company installed a BM Curve7 ROLMFAO!!! It filled the cup within a week but there was only LR. It was quiet, ran well. 

If you have a heavy bioload, the Vertex Omega 180 would be money well spent.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I looked at the reviews for BM 7 and bm9 they all sYnit works well but looks it's plastic cast construction and not acrylic like vertex. I know it's just going to be in the sump and not kicked around. I will keep mind open and may be save little more money too.....lol


----------

